# My Mystery Yellow Mbuna-Any opinions?



## Garrett76zt (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey all, I just picked up 5 Mbuna the other day including 2 yellow labs and 2 cobalt blues. Then there's this guy. I have looked through some of the profiles and have been unable to identify it. Its about 2 1/2 inches or so right now. No idea whether its a male or female. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

male kenyi


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

yup, M. Lombardoi as elect said


----------



## PeppaChica (May 9, 2010)

Your mystery fish is the same as my mystery fish WAS!! Male Kenyi and mine has gotten very aggressive in the last few weeks! Constantly picking on and "rounding up" up the rest of my young gang.... Good luck! I am trying to figure out how to group mine.. I also have a yellow lab, red zebra, albino red top zebra.. I don't think the yellow labs will work with the male Kenyi (according to everything I've read) unless you have LOTS of space for them to spread out because the labs are "semi-aggressive" and the kenyi's are "highly-aggressive".... Thanks LFS for misguiding us!


----------



## Garrett76zt (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm actually really glad this guy is aggressive! I've been raising up a Red Mwanza Nyererei in this tank all by himself over the last few months and he thinks he's the king of anything with fins! He had this kenyi cowering up at the top of the tank for the first couple days until I put him in solitary confinement for a couple stints. The Kenyi challenged him and although it appeared he lost there is now mutual respect and everyone is somewhat at peace. We'll see how long that lasts! haha.


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Any LFS with sense will tell you lombardi is one of the most aggressive africans there are, the pundamilla can also be aggressive and would be able to hold his own though.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

I have exactly the same yellow guy,..he is not so much aggressive in my tank,

Beautiful fish anyway

Chriis


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I also have a yellow male Kenyi about 3.5 inches. He doesn't seem that aggressive though, but he's in a large tank with a lot of larger assorted male cichilds.


----------

